# Just lost my Emmie



## mylissyk

I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose them, big cyber hugs.


----------



## bemyangell

So sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry.

Sleep softly Emmie.


----------



## Kmullen

I am so sorry to hear about Emmie! My heart is breaking for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Emmie.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Awww, I am so very sorry to read about Emmie. Please know I'm thinking about you during this very tough time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry for your loss of Emmie. It's never easy to lose them, especially our heartdogs...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## ang.suds

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my heart dog, Jack, eight weeks ago and it hurts a lot. Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## kwhit

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Emmie...


----------



## laprincessa

I wish there were words that could tell you how sorry I am


----------



## tikiandme

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Goldylover2

I know sorries won't take away the pain. Just try to remember the good times and in time the pain will diminish little by little. I lost my Ginger seven weeks ago.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl x


----------



## murphy1

So sorry for your loss. Just know she'll be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## Doug

Wishing you great peace and comfort during this very difficult time :"(
Run ahead precious girl, our pups will show you the ropes.


----------



## davebeech

very sorry to hear your news about Emmie

Rest In Peace Emmie


----------



## nolefan

Sally's Mom said:


> Just lost my Emmie this AM…. She was my heart girl and I will miss her so much.


There aren't words for my emotions. This makes me so sad for you. Please accept my condolences on such a heartbreaking and life changing loss.


----------



## AngieAvenue

Keeping you and your pup in my thoughts. Keep your memories close.


----------



## Ljilly28

No!!!! I just can't believe this is real. I am so very, very sorry. She was a wonderful girl, and embodied so much of what a golden is.


----------



## wjane

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Emmie.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to read of the loss of your Emmie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Emmie.

My heart goes out to you, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweetheart


----------



## Pudden

so sorry...hugs!


----------



## elly

Oh no, Im so terribly sorry. My heart goes out to you. What a dreadful shock. Run free sweet Emmie x


----------



## Karen519

*Emmie*



Sally's Mom said:


> Just lost my Emmie this AM. About 6-7 weeks ago she became acutely ill with a liver lobe torsion. My husband removed the affected lobe and I had more time to enjoy her company. Early this AM started to vomit again... Took her to the emergency clinic... Had two liver lobes twisted. The surgeon was able to remove them, but the blood supply to her intestines was compromised. They never recovered so we made the hard decision to let her go... She is the smaller dog in my signature. She was my heart girl and I will miss her so much.


I am so very sorry about Emmie! I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-10.html


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so, so sorry. HUGS


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## desilu

I'm so sorry to hear about Emmie. What a loss for you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry to read this sad news.


----------



## mainegirl

So, so very sorry to hear about emmie. Thoughts and prayers for you
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Emmie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odette3

So very sorry at the loss of your Emmie. Know what you are going through.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry. Run free sweet Emmie.


----------



## inge

I am so very sorry...run free, sweet girl...


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet Emmie


----------



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss of Emmie.


----------



## Mausann

I am so sorry for your loss - hugs and I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs! I am so sorry.


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Emmie


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alaska7133

I'm so sorry. I hope you find comfort with your other goldens. They will be sad too.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

So very sorry for your loss, many of us know how you feel, life is too short and it's very hard.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry for the loss of Emmie. She sure was a beauty and I can tell just looking at her sweet face, that she was a special friend. Holding you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## Wendi

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maxi

I am so sorry for your loss. hugs for you and family


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am in a very sad place. I want her back in my lap....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Janice, I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Emmie. She was too young to leave your side. When you lose young dog on such a tragic way, especially dog who is your heart and soul, it hurts so, so much. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry, Janice. I know your heart is breaking.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Janice.... after seeing all the love you put into your pack and what a great pack it is ... I am glad you have your crew around you at this  time ....as you know there are no replacements but I know Emmie was shown every ounce of love,kindness and care that you had to offer !!!! Gary & Mac


----------



## stan and ollie

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so heartbroken for you. Emmie was such a wonderful friend who will be missed deeply. Know you are in my thoughts, Janice.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Sigh. So many losses lately.

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## solinvictus

I am sorry for the loss of your girl. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MaureenM

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom asked me to post this beautiful photo of sweet Emmie, taken on May 3, 2014. Seeing her sweet face just breaks my heart for you J.


----------



## mybuddy

I am so sorry.

Sweet angel face Emmie. What a beauty. It just breaks my heart. I am so sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sweet Emmie lost way too young...loved her so much...


----------



## kellyguy

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Rest in peace sweet sweet girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Thank you, DallasGold... For,the picture,of,my beautiful girl....


----------



## Sally's Mom

So,glad I took this photo...


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry. Such a lovely, sweet girl.


----------



## Daisygirl4440

I am so sorry. To make those decisions is so heart wrenching


----------



## Daisygirl4440

Close your eyes...imagine. They are with us._ My thoughts are with you_


----------



## Sally's Mom

Emmy made it to her seventh birthday. My wonderful 22 year old learning disabled son, reminded me that at least we got to celebrate... I made a cake for her to eat... And it was a celebration. So sad. Loved her so much.


----------



## BriGuy

I am so sorry to see this! Our thoughts are with you. She was such a sweet girl and I know you will miss her so much.


----------



## lgnutah

What a hole there is in your heart with her gone. I am so sorry.


----------



## amy22

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Totally freak thing.. Had a liver lobe torsion that my husband repaired seven weeks prior...this time a torsion of two liver lobes. The surgeon who operated on her this time said she was lucky to survive the previous surgery due to the liver lobe torsion. So we had seven more weeks to love her. I would have liked seven more years. Her momma, Tiki is still here to say, "Hi".


----------



## KeaColorado

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Totally fractured heart..


----------



## TheZ's

It's so hard to lose them when they should still be in there prime. She was a sweet, lovely girl. Sending wishes that other members of your pack will rally round to comfort you.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I am so sorry. I know the heartbreak and emptiness. Rest peacefully Emmi.
Carol


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry and hope as time goes on your other pups will help you through your grief. It will take time ...hugs from me and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner and Honey.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I did not realize Emmie was just 7 years old.....not that there is an appropriate age, but 7 is way too young. My Belle is 7 and I cannot imagine losing her now - I am counting on lots more years with her as I am sure you were with Emmie. 

So very sorry. An angel at the bridge way too early.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. She was so young. What a sweet face she had. I know there is a huge hole in your heart right now. It's a sadness that runs so deep. My heart goes out to you. I'm thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love that beautiful picture of your girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Emmie died from a liver lobe torsion, extremely rare, not hereditary or genetic... A freak occurrence. My heart is broken...


----------



## Sally's Mom

And not cancer...


----------



## brianne

That beautiful sweet face! I love the picture! So sorry to hear about the freak occurrence that took lovely Emmie away from you far too early.

Wishing you peace...


----------



## Sally's Mom

Belle's Mom said:


> I did not realize Emmie was just 7 years old.....not that there is an appropriate age, but 7 is way too young. My Belle is 7 and I cannot imagine losing her now - I am counting on lots more years with her as I am sure you were with Emmie.
> 
> So very sorry. An angel at the bridge way too early.


Thank you... Was not cancer, not hereditary , just a freak, 
fatal occurrence.


----------



## Sally's Mom

brianne said:


> That beautiful sweet face! I love the picture! So sorry to hear about the freak occurrence that took lovely Emmie away from you far too early.
> 
> Wishing you peace...


Thank you, no peace yet.


----------



## KiwiD

That is such a beautiful picture of Emmie. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mini Cooper

My deepest sympathy in the loss of Emmie.


----------



## CheriS

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl, my heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

How did I miss this..i am so so sorry Janice! Emmie is now free of a body failing her..you made a incredibly hard decision but it was the right decision. Time will heal your broken heart and I am sure she wants you to be happy. 

RIP Emmie..you have earned your angel wings..run free, play with your sisters/brothers who have gone before you..


----------



## Sally's Mom

Love the picture that Lucky Penny, Game Boy, and MacPak from the forum made for me on shutterfly. It is a collage from puppyhood to now. Oh boy, I want her back so badly.


----------



## Brave

Sally's Mom - I cannot believe I missed this. My heart breaks for you and Emmie. I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry for your loss. Apologies I just saw this thread.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Emmie, she will always be with, tucked away in the safest place of all - in your hearts

Sleep softly Emmie


----------



## Sally's Mom

It has been one month since I lost her...still have an empty spot...her aunt and uncle just turned twelve, so there is a bright spot... Want her back by my side in bed....


----------



## brianne

It is so hard to get used to the new "normal" when we lose someone dear to us. I'm sorry your heart is still hurting for your beautiful Emmie. And a happy birthday to her aunt and uncle - wishing them many more.


----------



## chloesmomMI

I'm so sorry to hear about Emmie. Run free, baby girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Sally's Mom*

I am so very sorry about Emmie-just went to make sure that she is on the 2014 Bridge list!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-12.html


----------



## Mini Cooper

I am so sorry about Emmie. We lost Rudy 8 months ago and there still isn't one day that my husband and I don't talk about him. Even though we have Cooper now and love him to pieces, no one will ever take Rudy's place in our hearts. Each one is special in their own way. I miss him so much.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I still have six.. And my Georgie and Mantha just turned 12 years... What happened to Em was a fluke. Still miss her sweet face in my bed every day..


----------



## Sally's Mom

She is the adorable one on the right side in my signature photo...miss that sweet face so much..


----------



## ang.suds

I'm sorry to hear about Emmie. She was a beautiful girl and sounds like she was oh so loved. I recently went through the emptiness and loss and it's not easy. Shows how much we loved them. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Hard time tonight. I loved her so much and am so second guessing everything.. I need her to be back in my lap when I am sitting in the family room. She left me much too young and I wish I could turn back the clock...


----------



## kellyguy

I'm so sorry you are missing Emmie so much tonight. Losing a loved one is a major psychological blow, and second guessing, feeling guilt and anger are all normal reactions our minds will cycle through in trying to cope with the loss. I wish there was something to say that would help you feel better. Perhaps the realization that you have many many caring friends here will lift your spirits.


----------



## BriGuy

Sorry to hear that you are having a hard time. I hope that you can find comfort in all the good memories, and knowing that her kids are bringing happiness to so many people.


----------



## Lucky Penny

There is nothing I can say that will bring Emmie back, but know that your in my thoughts.


----------



## ang.suds

I'm so sorry you are having a rough time. I still get days where I have that lump in my throat and it won't go away. It's a normal thing but oh so difficult. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sally's Mom

ang.suds said:


> I'm so sorry you are having a rough time. I still get days where I have that lump in my throat and it won't go away. It's a normal thing but oh so difficult. You are in my thoughts.


Sometimes, I get this hollow pit in my stomach when I think of her and what might have been. She was such a friend.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I hope that knowing you did everything possible for her brings you comfort.
I'm still not over losing Bennett to hemanio and lymphoma in 2009.


----------



## Alaska7133

Letting them go is the hardest thing we do. Being a vet I'm sure that makes it harder yet. Wishing you well.


----------



## Sally's Mom

But I worry did I put her thru torture before I let her go? My other three were different....


----------



## Alaska7133

Do you think the time between her surgeries was rough for her?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Alaska7133 said:


> Do you think the time between her surgeries was rough for her?


No, not at all... 

Her daughter is coming down with me tomorrow to work on getting Bond home in Mass... The problem was the liver lobe torsions, extremely rare. According to the board certified surgeon who did her second surgery, she was lucky to survive the first liver lobe torsion that my wonderful husband repaired...missing her so much and love to see her happy face and disposition in her kids...


----------



## Sally's Mom

Em came thru the first liver lobe torsion like nothing... Last July, she had a Pyo and splenectomy, that was harder... Tough girl.


----------



## Alaska7133

Wow that is very tough! Hope you find Bond.


----------



## Sally's Mom

So worried about Bond, the sire of my Gabby.


----------



## Alaska7133

Did I hear right that he was only tattooed and not chipped? Does anyone have a recent photograph of his tattoo? I had a pound puppy years ago that had a tattoo. It was impossible to read. She had been a sled dog.


----------



## myboys

*8 year old Golden with Liver Lobe Torsion*

My 8 year old golden, Moby, experienced two acute episodes which seemed to come out of nowhere. Both episodes were strange because Moby had been acting fine all day, and then he became suddenly ill - unable to stand up, no appetite (very unusual for him), pale gums, very low blood pressure, not alert, vomiting and was just very sick. After the second episode, the er doctors were confused, as despite all of his symptoms, the only abnormality in his tests was (clear) fluid in his abdomen. His CBC was normal. The best guess was a heart condition or cancer that had spread, since he is currently in remission from lymphoma. Finally, I took him to Michigan State University and the radiologist found a liver lobe torsion of his left lateral lobe. They explained that surgery was urgent to remove the twisted liver lobe. Moby underwent surgery, and now one week later, he is recovering well. His symptoms were so severe that we thought he was not going to make it. Again, the first er doctor that saw him had no idea what was wrong. Liver lobe torsions are rare, hard to diagnosis (unless you have a radiologist or vet who is familiar with the condition) and critical to treat immediately with surgery. I am so grateful that Moby was properly diagnosed and treated. He still is undergoing chemo for lymphoma and now I hope and pray he is strong with this illness as well. Bottom line is that if there is fluid in the abdomen with an acute onset of symptoms and your dog seems extremely ill with no explanation, ask your doctor to do an ultrasound of the liver and check for this. We hope this helps others, as we were so luckily helped by Michigan State.


----------



## Karen519

*Myboys*

Myboys: So glad that your dog Moby was saved!!


----------

